# Is Grand Entrance Dupable??



## jdechant (Nov 15, 2008)

Sooo...this is a question coming from a girl that lives NOOOWHERE near a MAC counter. I just wanted to know if Grand Entrance is anything like MAC's other highlight colors. I currently have shroom, nylon, ricepaper, gesso, vellum for highlights. I know that the starflash finish is amazing, but is it any different from the colors mentioned above??


----------



## Lyssah (Nov 15, 2008)

On me it looks almost similar to Retrospeck, just with more pigmented colour.
I would recommend getting it, it's gorgeous. Although I do get a fair amount of fallout on my face from it (similar to retrospeck).
(I am NW15 for reference).

Oh, and to add - imo it is nothing like the the other colours you have.


----------



## MrsMay (Nov 15, 2008)

To me, Grand Entrance is very similar to Shore Leave (LE from Naughty Nauticals) but frostier.  I think it's kinda along the same vein as Phloof! from the perm line but much frostier as well.

Almost like a mix between Shore Leave and Lily White pigment if that helps.


----------



## jdechant (Nov 15, 2008)

THanks! Good to know..I have wanted it for a long time but didn't know if it was similar to something I already had..so I guess I'll be buying it! Thanks!!


----------



## FiestyFemme (Nov 15, 2008)

It reminds me a lot of Stila Kitten, which is why I didn't get it.
Not a MAC dupe, so sorry about that, but I thought I'd throw it out there anyway.


----------



## hawaii02 (Nov 17, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *FiestyFemme* 

 
_It reminds me a lot of Stila Kitten, which is why I didn't get it.
Not a MAC dupe, so sorry about that, but I thought I'd throw it out there anyway.



_

 
Kitten is said to be a dupe to Grand Entrance, but Kitten is also pinkish. I'd get GE!!


----------



## HOTasFCUK (Nov 17, 2008)

I want it so bad now!!!

Any dupes for Smoke & Diamonds?


----------



## Ernie (Nov 17, 2008)

I have Grand Entrance, which I love. I also think there is no dupe. I also have shore leave which is lighter and pinker. Ricepaper is way more yellow, nylon is whiter,gesso is mat and shroom is more subtle.

I bought a second one as well.


----------



## FiestyFemme (Nov 18, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *hawaii02* 

 
_Kitten is said to be a dupe to Grand Entrance, but Kitten is also pinkish. I'd get GE!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Kitten isn't pink at all on me. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Maybe it depends on the undertones of your skin? I'm pretty golden-toned, so I wonder if that could have something to do with it...

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *HOTasFCUK* 

 
_Any dupes for Smoke & Diamonds?_

 
Another Stila shade: Diamond Lil.
I wanted S&D, but after swatching it on my hand, I just couldn't justify it.
It looks so similar to Diamond Lil to me!


----------



## hawaii02 (Nov 18, 2008)

I have pink undertones in my skin...


----------



## FiestyFemme (Nov 18, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *hawaii02* 

 
_I have pink undertones in my skin...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I just really wonder if that has something to do with it.
People seem to describe Kitten differently, and I've definitely heard it described as a pinky champagne.
But I don't see any pink in the pan or on my skin.
Weird.


----------



## amyzon (Nov 18, 2008)

Personally, now that I have Grand Entrance, I don't think I could live without it.  It is a superior highlight and inner tearduct brightener, as valuable to me as Nylon... I think even if you could get _close_ to duping the shade, there is still absolutely no way you're going to mimic the texture of these shadows, which is absolutely beautiful and so easy to work with and blend 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  As for Smoke and Diamonds, which someone mentioned.... DAMN, there is absolutely nothing close - it's stunning!


----------



## amyzon (Nov 18, 2008)

Aaaaah double post!


----------



## amyzon (Nov 18, 2008)

Triple post yikes!


----------



## jdechant (Nov 19, 2008)

lol....^^    So...grand entrance is on the way...YAY!! Thanks for all the replies...I am SO excited to get it now!!


----------

